# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna >  Blue Emperor

## David

Hi everyone

say a batch of blue emperor tetra at rainbow.......FYI

----------


## UnderWaterWorld

I also saw some very young ones in Long Hu some shops further up Rainbow. They going at $1 per fish... [ :Grin: ]

----------


## gchoo

Anyone has a pic of this fish to post?

----------


## eLf



----------


## David

beautiful fish...as sensitive as rummynose....with a bad reputation of going belly up for no reason at all.......anyone who kept blue emperor care to share their experience?[:0]

----------


## DEA

some start starving for no apparent reason
possibly because they were outcompeted for food by their cousins, the normal emperors

----------


## David

hey DEA have you seen rainbow emperor tetras in Singapore?

----------


## DEA

.......

*** are rainbow emperors??

----------


## AirStern

it is damn chio, will go there and check it out after work tommorrow, any takers?

----------


## David

sorry DEA

its Nematobrycon Lacortei...aka Rainbow Tetra

----------


## DEA

david, gan had those just before he moved

----------


## David

AAARRRGGHHHH!!!!!! now you tell me....[ :Knockout: ]

----------


## DEA

genius, those were the red eyed ones gan showed us, remember?

----------


## gchoo

> ----------------
> On 1/1/2002 10:55:20 PM 
> 
> sorry DEA
> 
> its Nematobrycon Lacortei...aka Rainbow Tetra
> ----------------


Any pic to post on this one?

----------


## AirStern

me just went to rainbow to check it out, they only left with three of them, all of them dun look healthy, i think they are emperor tetras, not the blue ones

----------


## DEA

emperors are very obvious when compared to blue emperors
for 1, look at the tail
emperors will have an extensionin the middle of the forked caudal fin as opposed to a normal fork for blue emperors

----------


## akoh

DEA ! normal emperor has " blue ring eye " and the blue emperor has " red ring eye " ? Pls advise , Kum Sia ! [ :Grin: ] 

Akoh 
Safe Diving !

----------


## DEA

the red eyed ones i thought were lacortei?

----------


## David

hi airstern

looks like you missed it :Sad:  I asked the store manager and it was cleared on the second day after the batch arrived.

----------


## MECH

Any pix or website of Rainbow Emperor ???
Thanks :Smile:

----------


## AirStern

oh my goodness! i immediately go on the second day and all no more already?? that means they brought in normal emperors as well .... next time must really ask UWW to book for me

----------


## David

hi mech

below is what i can find so far


click here for pic 1

click here for pic 2

hope this helps....

----------


## gchoo

> ----------------
> On 1/4/2002 1:48:13 AM 
> 
> hi mech
> 
> below is what i can find so far
> 
> 
> http://www.la-atlantida.com/3pez/galpeces/caracido/nematlaco.htm&amp;quot;]click here for pic 1[/url]
> ...


looks good.... any idea where can buy da fishes from and at wat price?

----------

